# It Runs



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hip Hip Hip Hurray, it runs. Some time back I bought a Case DE engine that was located in Gillette AR. I waited close to 2 years to get it from AR to SD and last fall I finally got it home. I tried to get it running last fall but it got winter on me. Hopefully it will be installed into my 49 D and I'll have another one running.
caseman-d

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ca...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/my_photos

:rockin: :cheers:   :guitarman :drums: :dancingfo


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:headclap: :thumbsup: Good Job! 

Seeing those pics make me glad that winter is over.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

good job. its always nice when you can hear anoyher one run


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

caseman,

Congrats! Wow, 2 years?? That's probably a story of it's own...

Looking forward to seeing the project as it goes along. Please take pics and give us a "running" account of you work.

Greg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congratulations caseman! Glad to hear that she fired up and works OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks a little different with all that snow on it.  Glad it runs good now lets get it in the tractor and post some pictures.
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks all for the replies. It is a long story for both tractor and engine. I think it started with the tractor about 4 years ago. I got the tractor and to make a long story short it turned out the sleeves were rusted out. I thought about scraping the tractor but just couldn't do it. It's been a xmas decoration for many years and it's time for it to live again. Will keep you all posted. I took a picture of my niftty starting button.
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------

